# Summer Cut....



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I like Millie a bit on the long side, but decided it was time to take her shorter as the weather is continuing to remain very warm.

Before ....


After....


Millie was a little fidgety so the photo didn't come out quite as clear as I'd have liked. She's very soft, think I may get used to the shorter look... for a while anyhow.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She looks adorable x 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks lovely, beautiful curly girl xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks great nice job!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Wonderful job you!!! She looks happy and great!! Nice and cool now!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> She looks lovely, beautiful curly girl xx


Its funny, she often gets referred to as curly. Yet I don't see it  I think its because I'm so curly myself


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awww, she looks great!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What wonderful job you've done, she looks adorable.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Beautiful dog and great cut! What size blade did you use? Or did you scissor cut?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's curlier than Mable lol so in my book that's curly...but even I'm curlier than Mable x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah lovely cut 

I'm sure Millie feels a million dollars 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's gorgeous... It's very obvious that her coat is soft. Gorgeous!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Aw thanks for all the nice comments. We've had a week spent down on the beach and Millie has had a whale of time, keeping cool. She loves splashing elbow deep in the water.

However, she even had a go at swimming over to me when I was in the sea and not too far away. Can't say she enjoyed it as I have the scratches and bruises up my leg to show where she scramble onto me.

Sam, not sure which blade number, it could possible be a 10 from memory. But I used the comb guard on the blade and went down to 1/2".


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds like you had a lovely time, can just imagine Millie trying to get picked up, bless her xx


----------

